# Do you wear a faceshield?



## Ron in Drums PA

> East Waterdown man fatally injured
> By Catherine O'Hara
> Jul 16, 2009
> 
> An east Waterdown man was pronounced dead at his Waterdown home on Monday after he was fatally injured by a piece of wood.
> 
> According to Hamilton Emergency Service – Fire information officer, Bob Simpson, local fire and ambulance crews rushed to Fellows Crescent at approximately 1:10 p.m. for a medical call.
> 
> Upon arrival, emergency services personnel discovered a man with no vital signs. “They used the life pack on him, but unfortunately he was pronounced on the scene by paramedics,” said Simpson.
> 
> The information officer told the Review that the Waterdown man was operating a lathe when a piece of wood broke off. The local resident suffered a fatal blow to the head.
> 
> http://www.flamboroughreview.com/news/article/267516



How about now?


----------



## aggromere

Wow.  I wear saftety glasses but no shield.  Makes you think.


----------



## tim self

When turning bowls and squaring plastics.  The bowls are the most dangerous if out of balance! OUCH.  I've been VERY lucky when blocks romove themselves from the lathe it's only been during hollowing.


----------



## mikemac

For turning pens?  NO, but definitely safety glasses... but whenever I'm turning anything else, YES.  Its such a habit, I sometimes realize I'm sitting at the kitchen table with it still on, and flipped up, talking to the girlfriend!

I wonder; if it was a hard enough impact to kill someone, just how much 'life saving' would a simple basic face shield actually provide?

_"operating a lathe when a piece of wood broke off"_ - Not really enough knowledge to really know what happened?  Did a 16" bowl blank at 1200 RPM do the damage?  I doubt my plastic shield would have done much for me either, in that case.  Its unfortunate, and it does remind people to be safe.  There's more to turning safely than just wearing a safety shield.  Know the right speed, using the right tool, remove any distractions, and many more.

Mike


----------



## penmanship

I wear glasses, so it is hard for me to wear anything overtop of them.  (how convenient I thought). One day, thinking my glasses would "cover" it, I had a piece of acrylic fly into my eye, scratching me eyeball..............The next day, my eye was swollen shut.   I now wear a face sheild EVERY time.

Not taking that chance again ~ it's not worth it!

Tim


----------



## panini

Prescription safety glasses doing pens, Use faceshield doing bowls but feel claustrophobic.


----------



## Chris88

I wear glasses but all I turn is pens. When I try my hand at some thing bigger I will wear a face shield.


----------



## Texatdurango

I started turning two years ago, bought a mini lathe and not knowing how to make bowls, started making pens.  I bought a face shield, even a nice Trend air shield and use one or the other when turning anything.  As time went on, I quit using both and relied on just my safety glasses.  Then I started turning larger things than pens and found myself using the face shields when turning those larger items.  I guess my thinking, obviously shared my many here, was that…”what damage could a tiny pen blank do?”
 
A few weeks ago I was rounding a desert ironwood blank when it broke in half and shot across the shop.  I have yet to find one of the halves but from the sound it made I don’t think I would have liked it hitting me in the head so I think I’ll start wearing the shield more often.
 
I like threads like this… they make us think!  Thanks Ron, and how about yourself, shield or no shield?


----------



## markgum

I wear glasses, but use a face shield except when doing pens and tiny work.  SWMBO always tells me, don't yell at me when you bleed...
  I wonder how much protection a face shield will give to the 'head' ??


----------



## Gary Max

The only time I wear a face shield is if the lathe is turned on.
Even a $20.00 shield from the borg can save you a trip to the hospital.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

I do use a shield when rounding a PR or Acrylic blank but once its in round I flip it up.I guess I should use it all the time or dig out my Triton.


----------



## thewishman

Every time! Had a few hits over the years (I only turn pens) from small shards. Dust-b-gone and face shield are a PAIN in the winter.


----------



## MarkHix

Every time I turn the lathe on.  Blanks break, even pen blanks.  How many burls have you had a large chunk come out of?  I wear glasses and they do not offer much, if any, protection.  My ER copay is $50..my $20 face shield is a bargin. 

Besides....it preserves my natural good looks!  LOL


----------



## its_virgil

Made me think of someone's tag line (here on IAP I think) that said something like; "I was making a pen and the pen blank started getting larger and larger...I couldn't figure it out and then it hit me!"

I did have a penblank that was cracked and it broke in two and a sharp pointed edge stuck into my cheek. Coujld have been my eye and now I use safety glasses with pens and a face shield on everything else.

Do a good turn daily!
Don



Texatdurango said:


> ”what damage could a tiny pen blank do?”


----------



## JimB

When turning pens sometimes it's safety glasses and sometimes faceshield. I opt more for the faceshield now as I have have worn it more and am more comfortable with it. Whenever I do anything bigger than a pen it is ALWAYS a faceshield. 

I've been hit twice in the faceshield. Both times by small pices from a bowl (green wood). It wasn't anything big and I doubt I would have been hurt but I was still very glad I was wearing the shield. It happened so fast I didn't even have time to flinch. 

For those of you who wonder how much a faceshield can really protect you i think it's important to remember that the faceshield is curved around your face. It usually is not stopping the flying wood but rather deflecting it off to the side so it can do a lot more than it looks like it can.

Somewhere I read that a lathe is the most dangerous tool in a shop because other tools can hurt you or you could lose a finger(s) for example but a piece flying off a lathe can kill you.


----------



## bad

I wear bifocal safety glasses (getting old sucks) and a respirator. I work almost exclusively with exotic hardwoods and the dust is a carcinogenic. There's not much of my face left uncovered.


----------



## NewLondon88

Face shield always. And I have to replace the clear shield often. Just take a look at it
some time and see how many tiny little dings and nicks there are.. 

A tiny piece flying off the lathe doesn't sound like much .. but imagine it nicking
the carotid on the way by..  or a small piece that flies by your face causes you to
jerk your head to the side .. and you hit it on something else .. or lose your balance.

There's a reason we don't call them "on purposes"


----------



## bdonald

I used to wear glasses for pens and shield for everything else, but I picked up a Triton and it's the first thing I reach for after the apron goes on.  Like Bruce, I work with exotics alot, and it can get pretty nasty without it.   I do switch to glasses for finishes though.


----------



## leehljp

mikemac said:


> I wonder; if it was a hard enough impact to kill someone, just how much 'life saving' would a simple basic face shield actually provide?
> 
> Mike



It does seem implausible IMHO, but then that is the way most accidents are viewed before they happen. (Except for red necks who invite people to watch - "Hey ya'll, watch this!"  :biggrin: ) As to a face shield and its possibility of preventing the death - my first thought was those funny looking ribbed safety riding hats that bicyclists wear. But they evidently do a good job.

A face shield could possibly have done two basic things:

1.  Taken the point of a sharp corner and spread the impact force over a wider area as the shield itself slammed against the skin. 

2. The face shield itself could have absorbed just enough of the force to change it from 'deadly' to 'dangerous'. 

It doesn't have to be huge force to kill. A small piece no larger than a BB in the right place can kill as recently happened on July 4 (If I remember correctly.) Anything to reduce or deflect the force would be beneficial.

This post is worth it if it makes just one of us start using a face shield.


----------



## rjwolfe3

I tend to wear one with anything other then pens but I do have glasses. I think I may start wearing it more though.

Does the article state that the person was not wearing safety equipment? It is possible to have a piece bounce off of the ceiling and hit you just right in the head to kill you even if you are wearing a face shield.


----------



## ldb2000

I don't turn on the lathe unless I have my face shield on , even for pens . I just had an acrylic blank catastrophically explode , it took several chips out of my shield , if I was not wearing it I have no doubt in my mind I would have had an ER visit to contend with . Safety glasses , while better then nothing , are just not enough protection , even just turning pens .
Looking for excuses for not wearing it is just waiting for problems to happen . Yes a piece could fly off and hit the wall behind you then hit you , but why ask for trouble , wear a face shield and at least not ask for an injury to happen .


----------



## Texatdurango

As I was out in my shop this evening I was thinking of this thread and something dawned on me.  My Jet mini sits 18" from my larger lathe and my face shield hangs on the larger lathe right over the start/stop button as a reminder to use it, which I do on THAT lathe.  I wonder how many are like me and think "what possible harm could that cute little mini lathe do?"

As I said earlier... good wake up call!


----------



## bitshird

panini said:


> Prescription safety glasses doing pens, Use faceshield doing bowls but feel claustrophobic.




same for me, unless I get stupid and in a hurry.


----------



## MesquiteMan

I have a face shield with a pretty big dent in the top plastic part from where a bowl blank came off the lathe and hit it hard enough to make me see stars and almost pass out.  I am pretty certain that without the face shield I would be in pretty bad shape.  It damaged the shield bad enough that I no longer use it.  I just hand on a nail near my lathe as a reminder.

I ALWAYS WEAR A FACE SHILED WHEN THE LATHE IS ON, even when only sanding!  Heck, I am $1,000 poorer because even thought I was wearing my face shield, it was not completely down one time and a small amount of CA went right into my eye, under the edge of the shield.  That little stunt put me in the ER for 4 hours and cost me $1,000.

PLEASE WEAR A FACE SHELD AT ALL TIMES WHEN THE LATHE IS ON!!!


----------



## dalemcginnis

When I started I wore goggles over my glasses, respirator and face shield.  Somehow, despite all that I kept getting wood shavings inside the goggles.  Bought a Triton and since then had a piece of a small bowl bounce off the top of it.  While the impact of it didn't "feel" that severe, from the sound of the hit and the ricochets I don't think I would have liked not having the Triton on. Always, along with a leather "turners" apron.


----------



## Buzz

I always wear a face shield, primarily because i wear prescription glasses.  Very easy to slip on and off.


----------



## Daniel

I usually use a face shield, But mine has gotten scratched and ends up staying on the bench more and more. I need to replace it. I always where glasses but have had small pieces strike other parts of my face, which is not fun either and even had one bank off my cheek bone and still get behind my glasses. i like the full face coverage of a shield and am one that tends to forget I have it on once I do put it there.


----------



## bassfishingpro

*of course*

When the lathe is on, my shield is on.  Sometimes I wear both glasses and the shield


----------



## PaulD

I've had a Triton for several years, but its starting to show its age and I've started using it less due to scratches on the shield and a leaky hose.  Anyone know where I can get replacement parts?  I'd happily use it more if I could replace the worn stuff, but I can't seem to find the parts.   In the meantime -- its safety glasses at least for me on pens and I do have a cheap non-ventilated face mask for the bigger stuff.


----------



## Jim Smith

I always wear a full face shield when turning.  It got so I wouldn't use it for sanding pen blanks, but then the dust became an irritant.  I now wear a Trend full face shield/powered respirator at all times.  I have worn glasses practically all of my life and I can't count the number of times bits and pieces of things like rock chips, steel etc have clicked off of my glasses.  Now that I'm no longer bulletproof and invisible, I find that protection from both flying objects and dust just reduces the risk while I'm in the shop. 

Jim Smith


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Paul try Woodcraft here is a link that showes the replacement shield, they might be able to also order the hose.http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Shop___Safety___Safety_Supplies___Triton_Respirator___triton


PaulD said:


> I've had a Triton for several years, but its starting to show its age and I've started using it less due to scratches on the shield and a leaky hose. Anyone know where I can get replacement parts? I'd happily use it more if I could replace the worn stuff, but I can't seem to find the parts. In the meantime -- its safety glasses at least for me on pens and I do have a cheap non-ventilated face mask for the bigger stuff.


----------



## PaulD

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Paul try Woodcraft here is a link that showes the replacement shield, they might be able to also order the hose.http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Shop___Safety___Safety_Supplies___Triton_Respirator___triton




Thanks Roy, but the website shows "unavailable" for all of the parts.  This is also what I saw at Rockford and other places.  I hope the Triton maker is not going belly up as its a nice device.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

PaulD said:


> I've had a Triton for several years, but its starting to show its age and I've started using it less due to scratches on the shield and a leaky hose.  Anyone know where I can get replacement parts?  I'd happily use it more if I could replace the worn stuff, but I can't seem to find the parts.   In the meantime -- its safety glasses at least for me on pens and I do have a cheap non-ventilated face mask for the bigger stuff.




I haven't tried this yet, but I'm thinking trying to buff out the scratches on my Triton.


----------



## devowoodworking

I use a faceshield all the time at the lathe, even when buffing...any thing that could fly off the lathe becomes a potential hazard and even the smallest blank if it hits you in the temple could put you down for the count, why chance it :wink:


----------



## Manny

Pens once rounded  I use safety glasses.

Anything else I use a shield. 

I have been running my lathe at pretty high speeds lately I might just use a shield only from now on. 

Thanks for the link

Manny


----------



## bad

This thread has really made me stop to think. Next time I'm turning I'll have to see if the face shield fits over my respirator. 

For all of the people who commented that they have the Triton or other type of face shield respirator, but don't use it because of scratches. There is another thread posted recently that reminds us that Micro Mesh was originally made to polish the plastic canopies (not sure if I spelled that right) on aircraft. It should work just as well on face shields.


----------



## Texatdurango

Ron in Drums PA said:


> I haven't tried this yet, but I'm thinking trying to buff out the scratches on my Triton.


Back in the 60's I worked for Bell Helicopter and we used a kit to remove scratches from the chin bubbles, overhead transparancies and windshields, all of which were some type of acrylic.

When finished, the surfaces were like new with all the scratches gone.  The product... Micro Mesh! 

I remember the kit having small sanding pads then some felt type pads which were used with a polish then finally a polish alone with a soft cloth.

If you have any micro mesh, I'm guessing one could start out with 6k or 8k pads and go up, finishing with a polish to make a face shield like new again.

Just a thought.


----------



## PaulD

The micromesh idea is a good one.  I'll have to try that when it gets a bit worse and if I need to give-up on Triton replacement parts.  I tracked down the Triton website and they really were of no help as they don't offer on-line ordering and their retail reference was a single U.S company that didn't seem to have any business interest in respirators or on-line orders.   I left an e-mail inquiry about the US vendor shortage.  We'll see if they make any response.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

Texatdurango said:


> Back in the 60's I worked for Bell Helicopter and we used a kit to remove scratches from the chin bubbles, overhead transparancies and windshields, all of which were some type of acrylic.
> 
> When finished, the surfaces were like new with all the scratches gone.  The product... Micro Mesh!
> 
> I remember the kit having small sanding pads then some felt type pads which were used with a polish then finally a polish alone with a soft cloth.
> 
> If you have any micro mesh, I'm guessing one could start out with 6k or 8k pads and go up, finishing with a polish to make a face shield like new again.
> 
> Just a thought.



Now you know where I got the idea.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

From another Forum



> I just received an email from the investigating reporter for the Hamilton Spectator. According to the Hamilton coroner's office, the individual died of a blow to the head with a piece of wood. Apparently, there was a catch, a broken chisel, and the piece separated with the larger half coming back at the turner.
> 
> Needless to say, woodturning can be a dangerous activity. Please follow all safety rules and recommendations, including face shields, sharp tools, proper mounting methods, and correct lathe speed for the piece in question!


----------



## alamocdc

For pens I usually just use safety glasses, but I add a shield when using CA. For anything larger I always use my Triton... especially for bowls.


----------



## tommyd

Never used to until I was turning a single segmented ring taped to face plate and tail stock holding it when three pieces flew out and hit me right between the eyes now I always wear one. now I read about the guy who died from being hit in the head.


----------



## nava1uni

Meijer's makes a plastic polish and I used to use it to polish the windshield on my full face fairing on my motorcyle.  It  took out all of the scratches and leave a beautiful clear shield.  Nova makes plastic polish in various strengths.  One for coarse scratches, then one for finer scratches and a final polish that really makes plastic things shine.


----------



## fstinard

As a career paramedic and woodworker I have to say if a chunk flys off the lathe and hits you hard enough to kill you unless its a full face motorcycle helmet I dont think its going to save you however it dosent mean dont wear eye protection


----------



## Ron in Drums PA

fstinard said:


> As a career paramedic and woodworker I have to say if a chunk flys off the lathe and hits you hard enough to kill you unless its a full face motorcycle helmet I dont think its going to save you however it dosent mean dont wear eye protection




The idea is that the faceshield will deflect the wood enough not to kill.

This is what I wear


----------



## fstinard

Sorry Ron but a chunk big enough to kill is just going trough that thing The only thing that keeps us truly safe in a shop is good work practice and common sense. If it feels wrong or looks like trouble rethink it and thats where people screw up and say the hell with it and keep going. Its not the equipment that makes us safe its how we use it


----------



## NewLondon88

fstinard said:


> Sorry Ron but a chunk big enough to kill is just going trough that thing



I dunno Fred .. in your line of work, you must have seen some damage
cause by small bullets .. and they don't exactly keep a straight trajectory
once they encounter resistance..


----------



## Texatdurango

fstinard said:


> Sorry Ron but a chunk big enough to kill is just going trough that thing The only thing that keeps us truly safe in a shop is good work practice and common sense. If it feels wrong or looks like trouble rethink it and thats where people screw up and say the hell with it and keep going. Its not the equipment that makes us safe its how we use it


 
Obviously you have not spent much time around wood to think you are in total control at all times and that nothing can happen even when everything "looks and feels right"


----------



## fstinard

Ok guys with out going into a kinmatics of truma lecture that is 3 day course for my paramedic students my point is yes use saftey sheilds but dont relay on them for your safty. Any object flying off a lathe at velocity and mass enough not only injury but to be fatal a safty sheild will not stop it. That thought process is comeing after 17 years of EMS including 100's of industrail accidents. and by the way have been woodworking since 12 trained by my grandfather and father and have the customer list and portfoilo to show it maybe you should spend less time on the computer and woodworking


----------



## skeeterbeater

I was turning a travel mug for my daughter out of a 4x4x12 in piece of butternut when the skew caught.  That piece of wood came off the lathe and put a 2 inch long gash in my forehead, just above my right eye.  Didn't knock me out but I was definitely seeing stars and weak in the knees for several minutes.

After going to the house for some clean up, words of concern from THE BOSS (what did you do now?) and a couple of butterfly tapes I went back to the shop.  Dug the face shield out of the drawer and started using it when turning.

I got my daughter started right when she came for a visit and wanted to turn some stuff by making her use the shield. 

She drove over 100 miles to her nearest Woodcraft store so that we could both do the "Turn a pen for the troops" even though she is in NJ and I'm in FL.  That got her hooked on turning and she hasn't slowed down since. She did a bunch of small stuff on her last visit home and has several projects lined up for her Christmas visit, including  a large table lamp for her condo.  When that big piece of wood for her lamp goes on the lathe I'll feel a lot better knowing that she has a shield on.

Jeff


----------



## THarvey

My shield hangs on the tail stock of my lathe, when not in use.  I have to move it to use my lathe.  Good reminder to put it on, while it is in my hand.

I wear perscription safety glasses too.  I wear these even if I am only walking in the shop.

I had a Cherry bowl blank escape from the chuck and hit knock my mask off my face.  Broke the top visor and part of the shield.  I only had a small sore place where the head band removed some hair.  (I wish I had kept the mask, like Curtis.  Great object lesson for the kids.)

I did not turn the lathe on again, until my new shield arrived from Woodcraft.


----------



## Spats139

*How many of you ALWAYS wear your face shield...*

... and then realize that you're standing over the lathe with the shield up? Come on, I'm sure mine isn't the only hand that's up right now. 

Like many of you, when I walk into the shop I put on my safety glasses - they're right by the door - and they stay on until I walk out. I wear them under my face shield, I wear them when I have my powered respirator on, and I wear them when I'm wearing the half mask respirator while finishing. No, I'm not 100% compliant, but I'm pretty close; the other 1 or 2% of the time I just have to hope I'm lucky.

I was looking at some information from our provincial WorkSafe people, and they describe face shields as being a secondary level of protection, and suggest that you should always wear safety glasses as well. So, when a pair of safety glasses and a face shield cost less than a couple fancy blanks, or a single high-end kit, there is simply no excuse not to wear them. 

Whether or not that piece that comes off the lathe is going to kill me or not isn't a big concern to me, the odds are too long to worry about; but when I look at some of your avatars, and read some of your family stories, I just think that it would be a shame to never SEE some of those people again.

My $.02 worth. Turn Safe.


----------



## gmcnut

Yep! The clear shield on mine curves in all directions so it fits pretty comfortably. I bought it at NAPA (my employer)

http://www.sassafety.com/store/shopexd.asp?id=237&bc=no


----------



## carpblaster

THIS VERY WEEK WHILE TURNING A OSAGE VASE,I had a bad blow out, busted the face shield,one piece cut my thigh and some i cant find,I was standing on the edge looking in  and it got caught and i did not know what happened till it was over and i hurt in a few places, busted shield, busted head piece,got another one this week, but thinking about buying a betterone,I always wear on new wood,and sometimes on pen, especially acrylic,
carpblaster


----------



## navycop

I used to just wear saftey glasses (got them from when I was working the shipyard) or googles. Then a week ago a blowout of acrylic blank hit me in the cheek. Now I wear a faceshild over my glasses.


----------



## phillywood

Well, I have had few blow out and the bowl flew off the lathe even in most cases the foot(tenon) broke off since it was not very strong wood, However, I think you should not stand in the direct path of the rotation of the wood and to one side it. Always waer a face sheild, but the safest way is not to be in the direct path. (of course no gurantees which way the piece is going to fly)


----------



## InvisibleMan

I had a peppermill split in half and hit me in the left eye/forehead while wearing goggles only.  No lasting damage, but I did spend a few seconds with my hands on my knees taking inventory.  Contemplating my long term viability, even for a few seconds, was not fun!

I now wear a face shield when turning bigger stuff, but only goggles with pen blanks.


----------



## Linarestribe

I haven't turned big stuff yet but I taught myself to use the face shield on everything I do so that it's just a habit. Now I always reach for the face shield and will be wearing it when something does go wrong.


----------



## StephenM

I wear a full face shield mainly for the convenience of keeping the chips out of my face.  If it saves my rugged good looks, extreme intelligence and overwhelming sense of modesty, so much the better.


----------



## WWAtty

I wear prescription eyeglasses and have found the over-the-glasses goggles tend to fog up a lot.  So I prefer a face shield whenever I'm working with power tools.  

Once, while turning a tool handle, a good-sized chunk decided to exit, passing over my shoulder and putting a nice little dent in the plywood wall behind me. Too close for comfort!

I have gone through 2 or 3 of the cheap, $20 AO shields from Home Despot.  The headband tends to break at the pivot point.  They would only last a couple years or so, even with light use.  So I ordered a nice Uvex shield for about $30 from Amazon.  Very robust.


----------



## fitzman163

All the time, every time!!!


----------



## jmbaker79

Full shield all the way... HF carries a face shield that comes with ear protection as well...it is a mesh screen so no fogging up. one ER trip, and a corneal Abrasion is All it took to convince me. Just the other day a buddy ended up with ca glue in the eye while finishing a bottle stopper in my shop....apparently flew off the lathe during finish, looked pretty painful. I've tried to tell him...


----------



## Richard Gibson

After reading this thread... I'm going to go get a face shield this weekend... and use it.


----------



## gimpy

Hi Ron,  I live in Danville, pa


----------



## Haynie

After taking a sharp chip up the nose I wear a face shield all time when I turn on the wood lathe.  My metal lathe does not turn that fast so I never thought about it with that.  I should probably change that behavior.


----------



## bubbamorse

Ron in Drums PA said:


> East Waterdown man fatally injured
> By Catherine O'Hara
> Jul 16, 2009
> 
> An east Waterdown man was pronounced dead at his Waterdown home on Monday after he was fatally injured by a piece of wood.
> 
> According to Hamilton Emergency Service – Fire information officer, Bob Simpson, local fire and ambulance crews rushed to Fellows Crescent at approximately 1:10 p.m. for a medical call.
> 
> Upon arrival, emergency services personnel discovered a man with no vital signs. “They used the life pack on him, but unfortunately he was pronounced on the scene by paramedics,” said Simpson.
> 
> The information officer told the Review that the Waterdown man was operating a lathe when a piece of wood broke off. The local resident suffered a fatal blow to the head.
> 
> Article on mission misses mark | FlamboroughReview.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about now?
Click to expand...



I use this.  It has a hardhat built into it as well as a air respirator. It's not heavy at all and I don't even notice it any longer...


----------



## ghostrider

I always wear a face shield.

Last year I had oral surgery, and decided it would be good to wear one just in case during the healing process. I've been using one ever since.


----------



## TerryDowning

I usually wear one. Always with bowls.

I do note that the articlle from the OP does not state whether he was wearing any safety gear or not.

Depending on the size of the object and the velocity it was hurled.  a face shield may not offer much protection from a "Lethal Blow" I've had a 10" chunk of oak come flying of during initial balancing (speed was set too high).  This occurred during power up while the the blank was coming up to speed. Fortunately for me I was smart enough to be out of the line of fire. Had that chunk hit me in the head or possibly chest, a face shield would not have made much difference.

With unstable items, it's not enough to wear a face shield.

Make sure the speed is down low
items are properly chucked/secured
and you are out of the way!!

Terry


----------



## IPD_Mr

Wow that startled me seeing a post from Ron, then realized is was an old post.

I am kind of glad this was brought up.  I usually do not wear anything other than my glasses, if I wear those.  The other day I was cutting a difficult piece of metal and a 1/4" cut-off tool broke sending it flying across the shop, off the back wall hitting my son in the backside while he was routing.  What was the first thing I did?  Look stupidly around the room then reached for my "safty glasses"  The metal lathe has thrown some new elements my way and I need to work at training myself to grab the glasses before I hit the on switch.  

This is a good thread and if it makes one person start wearing safty glasses then it was well worth bringing it back.


----------



## Rick_G

I only turn small stuff but wear safety glasses with side shields all the time in the shop.  I have a face shield that gets used when I think it may be needed.


----------



## Rfturner

I rarely ever turn with a faceshield. I probabally should wear a faceshield more. I have not turned much lately as i have been busy with work and antique furniture repairs. Safety glasses go on before i start any work and dont come off till i am dusted off and heading back inside. Another thing to consider is look at the safety glasses you use. I never get any safety glasses that are not Z.87+ as they are more impact resistant than just Z.87 

one of the worst "explosions" i have experienced on the lathe involved a segmented pen blank. it looked like a miniture checkerboard with about 1/16" squares. It violently caught for about half a millisecond and shreded the blank. I was unscathed other than hurt feelings over the lost work as it took about 5 hours to make/prep the blank. I found about a week later shards of it in a mattress all the way across the two car garage imbeded with multiple little shards. i was wearing a faceshield i believe but it has since gotten too scratched up and needs replacing


----------



## Lucky2

I wear both, safety glasses and a full face shield when using the lathe. Each of them offer different types of protection, and should be worn in combination so that you have as much protection as possible. years ago I went completely blind for two weeks, I was doing nothing at the time it happened. That was the scariest thing to ever happen to me, and they couldn't figure out what caused it. Eventually they decided that a blood vessel must have busted. But, after two weeks of sitting around the hospital with severe headaches my vision came back to 20/20, and I've had no problems since, thankfully. But from that day on I decided that my eyes were my life, because believe me, when something like this happens it sure is scary and you don't know how you'll ever survive without seeing. So I don't think that you can afford to take a chance of being injured, especially if there are things you can do to be safe.I wear glasses all of the time for eye protection from flying objects and for protection from the sun because they turn dark in bright light conditions. Plus to make sure that I always wear my faceshields I have one by three different tools. One at the grinder, and one at each of my two lathes. They cover the on/off switch of these tools so that there is no reason to use the tool without wearing one as you have to move it to start the machine. 
Len


----------



## nava1uni

It only takes one time for you to get hurt.  People can be seriously hurt by small flying objects.  If you wear one to do bowls then it would make sense to wear one all the time.  A long time professional was killed last year and a face mask might have deflected the piece and she might be alive.  I wear glasses and wear a face shield that doesn't fog my glasses but still protects my face. The Triton and the Trend not only protect your face and eyes, but also your lungs.  I really like seeing and breathing.


----------



## Richard Gibson

I kept thinking as I read this thread today, you guys that have the Trend Airshield Pros just laying around and not using them... Post them on here.I would love to have one but can't afford the new price.:tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Richard Earl

As Gary Max said some time ago, "The only time I wear a face shield is when the lathe is on." I also keep a couple of replacement visors on a shelf so that when the nicks, CA glue and other random trash makes it difficult to see I can put on a new visor. I keep one old visor to show beginners why you wear a face shield and not just glasses. All I have to say is, "imagine if this was on your face and not on the shield." One time the shield got hit by a piece of koa that was so big I made a bookmark out of it for my daughter. I actually keep two extra units in case one or two people want to watch me work. No one is in my shop with the lathe on without a shield.


----------



## latheturner

*Turned aluminum and almost learned about the next life!*

I turned a block of aluminum and it shot out of my lathe chuck jaws like a bullet. It just missed my head. It scared me to my bones! I stayed away from my lathe for a few days. I instantly had a huge amount of respect for working with my lathe at that point.

I imagine a piece of wood traveling at bullet like speed could do as much damage. There is no excuse after an incident happens to not have made enough safety precautions before the incident in the first place.

There are many professionals with years of experience with missing eyes, scares and missing fingers. Most of us are just amatuers *THINK*.

This incident happened about 5 years ago by the way.


----------



## wade45

Nope, still don't. I can't see what I'm doing.


----------



## firewhatfire

The hole in my ceiling from a piece of wood reminds me to wear a faceshield.  The after I had 2 pieces of wood skip off that face shield.(same piece twice actually).  

I actually wear it for pens also.... To many close calls especailly when you do alot of segments with aluminum and brass.


----------



## dtswebb

For me, it's prescription safety glasses with sideshields and a Trend AirShield Pro helmet.  Any time the lathe is turned on.

I've been employed for over 30 years in the petrochemical industry, so wearing the proper Personal Protective Equipment is a regular and expected event.

I don't ever hope to find out, but the Trend AirShield appears to be constructed extremely well and would probably provide the difference between some short term pain and discomfort versus permanent injury or worse.

Matthew


----------



## AlanZ

For me and Lauren it's all the gear, all the time.

We each wear either a 3M Airstream or 3M Breathe Easy respirator helmets (depending on our moods < s >).

Protects our eyes and lungs... and makes turning much more comfortable.


----------



## JamesB

I wear one.  Here'sanother question: What brand is a good (safe) one?  Mine is from Harbor Freight and it works well for keeping small chips from hitting me in the face but I hate to think of something big hitting it.


----------



## Padre

JamesB said:


> I wear one.  Here'sanother question: What brand is a good (safe) one?  Mine is from Harbor Freight and it works well for keeping small chips from hitting me in the face but I hate to think of something big hitting it.


I wear a Trend Airshield Pro.  It's pricey, but it's worth every penny.  It is s good shield and also a great filter.


----------



## navycop

I'm getting one of these. Bionic Black Matte Faceshield with Clear PC Uncoated Visor-S8500 at The Home Depot


----------



## PTsideshow

navycop said:


> I'm getting one of these. Bionic Black Matte Faceshield with Clear PC Uncoated Visor-S8500 at The Home Depot



I have one that I have used for grinding and other metal fabricating type work. I can say that it is great, I use it now for wood turning. I'm thinking of get one just to leave in the wood shop, as to not have to go back and forth to get it. I no longer like the old style face shield type.
An added thing is you can get replacement shields at woodcraft.
That price isn't half bad other than shipping will be added.
:clown:


----------



## carpblaster

I just orderd the bionic this week after my experience,I look at it this way now, If your  a hunter do you use a safty belt in the tree stand, I always used one, and had a back up hooked to a rope going to the ground at my main stand,like arock climber carabinger,now the safety vest are out since i cant hunt no more but on the ground, the bowls have busted two face shields, one on the right side ,and one of the head restraints wont buckle in the plastic now so duct tape, always wear glasses if not the shield
carpblaster


----------



## randyrls

When I am turning pens, I have a "shroud" that covers the pen.  It has a clear lexan top and a dust collector hose in the rear.  It gets almost all the shavings and sanding dust, and CA fumes.  I copied it from someone here (Curtis?)

For larger pieces, a face shield and hearing protection as appropriate.  I also have a heavy duty shield for chain saw work.


----------



## Ulises Victoria

When I started turning, I wore safety glasses and dust mask. My glasses were foggy all the time. I bought some "anti-fog" safety glasses that still fog. So I bought me a face shield mask with a mesh screen instead of an acrylic one.
I feel now protected in both my face and my lungs as I can wear dust mask with my face mask and nothing gets fogged up.
When wet sanding, I only use safety glasses.
Question: What is a Triton?


----------



## clapiana

I used to use safety glasses for everything until a chunk of wood got loose and flew off across the floor.  amazon had an order for a shield that same hour   i got one similar to the home depot one mentioned above.  On pens I use my safety glasses for the most part and if something feels iffy I put on my shield.  Anything bigger then a pen blank I go for the shield.


----------



## joefrog

Whoa.  Wow.  

I use a cheap, $4.00 face shield from Harbor Freight.  Maybe I should look into a slightly better one.  Wow.


----------



## joefrog

navycop said:


> I'm getting one of these. Bionic Black Matte Faceshield with Clear PC Uncoated Visor-S8500 at The Home Depot



I've had that same visor in my wish list at Amazon for ages.  Just haven't bought it yet!


----------



## bitshird

After a well known Professional turner from Memphis was killed last year, I use a fairly decent face shield Bionic is my next toy.
As a side note, at a Stuart Batty demo, he told us that at lathe speeds around 1000 RPM a piece of wood will fall down if it comes loose from the chuck, and he's correct, BUT what happens when it still weighs 25 0r 30 pounds and bounces off the lathe bed. I caught one in the gut a few months back, I've also dislodged one turning about 1500 to 1700 RPM it flew to the other side of the lathe. 
Take a look at the headgear Richard Raffan uses, I think it's a Trend.
I only wear safety glasses doing Pens and Handles unless I'm turning Cocobolo or something I know will irritate my lungs or skin, I have a semi efficient dust collector, a Dust Deputy Cyclonic collector and it work rather well, BUT head protection is a must for heavier things like bowls or long spindles.


----------



## penmaker1967

i always use a face sheild with all my turnings just got in the habit when i first started and just kept it up


----------



## raar25

I always wear a face shield when working on the lathe.


----------



## Andrew_K99

I'll be picking up a full face shield this weekend!  I do always wear glasses.

The crazy part (for me) is that this happened only minutes away from my house.  I've probably walked my dog past the house hundreds of times.  I only heard about this from reading this thread.


----------



## 76winger

I've looked for face shields in the stores before but never found anything I thought was more that cheap crap. :frown:

Thanks to those that posted links to some better equipment. Are there any other good options? I like the looks of the trend shield, but the price is a little high for me at $375, Maybe couple the bionic with my Bicycle helmet and see what I come up with! :wink:


----------



## Andrew_K99

76winger said:


> I've looked for face shields in the stores before but never found anything I thought was more that cheap crap. :frown:
> 
> Thanks to those that posted links to some better equipment. Are there any other good options? I like the looks of the trend shield, but the price is a little high for me at $375, Maybe couple the bionic with my Bicycle helmet and see what I come up with! :wink:


 This is the one I intend to pick up.  Doesn't have all the bells ans whistles the thrend does but it's 1/10th the price.

Professional Face Shield - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## phillywood

you guys need to check out this:
*"Uvex S8510 Bionic Shield, Black Matte Face Shield, Clear Polycarbonate Anti-Fog/Hardcoat Lens"
*Tools & Home Improvement; $32.27
In Stock
   Sold by: Amazon.com


----------



## PTsideshow

phillywood said:


> you guys need to check out this:
> *"Uvex S8510 Bionic Shield, Black Matte Face Shield, Clear Polycarbonate Anti-Fog/Hardcoat Lens"
> *Tools & Home Improvement; $32.27
> In Stock
> Sold by: Amazon.com


It is the best price around for it and I haven't had a bit of trouble with mine since I ordered it last year.
:clown:


----------



## bitshird

The Uvex Bionics are great, we have a couple at our club, I would feel safe in one, turning a large chunk, they are comfortable as well.


----------



## michael j flett

i always wear a trend airshield pro  best thing i ever bought.


----------



## LeeR

joefrog said:


> Whoa.  Wow.
> 
> I use a cheap, $4.00 face shield from Harbor Freight.  Maybe I should look into a slightly better one.  Wow.



i had one of those to begin with, when I could not find what I really wanted.  I use it when spliiting firewood into pieces of kindling, and it is "maybe" OK for that.  But it jsut seemed to flimsy to offer much protection, and I thought the lens was not particularly clear.  And yes .. I did peel off the blue protective film!  ...  after a few days :tongue:

My next face shield was a  little better, but adjusted like a baseball cap -- little strip of plastic with holes, and you snap the pins thru them.  I hated this one, since it was either too loose or too tight. My current one is from Woodcraft.  I think I got it for $25 or so,  so it is not an industrial strength model.  But it has a knob on back to dial in the size, making it easy to adjust, and very comfortable. Key to wanting to grab it every time I turn something.

Another thing to aid in comfort is to wear a knit cap with face shield. It cushions the grip of the face shield.  Without one, I tend to get headaches.  I am probably keeping the tension a bit too high, but it bugs me when I look down and have the face shield tip or slip off.


----------



## 76winger

phillywood said:


> you guys need to check out this:
> *"Uvex S8510 Bionic Shield, Black Matte Face Shield, Clear Polycarbonate Anti-Fog/Hardcoat Lens"
> *Tools & Home Improvement; $32.27
> In Stock
> Sold by: Amazon.com



And if fogging isn't an issue for you, it looks like the S8500 would save you a few more bucks at $27.12:
Amazon.com: Sperian Protection S8500 Bionic Face Shield: Automotive
It says Sperian, but the replacement shield show Uvex, so I'm guessing they're both by the same manufacturer.


----------



## bricketts528

I wear a shield when using the chisels and safety glasses when sanding and finishing..


----------



## watch_art

Face shield all the time.  If just drilling then breather mask.  With as many specks and marks on my shield as I get, I'd be blind with out it.


----------



## nightowl

I almost always use a faceshield unless I am sanding.   I have had bowl blanks break apart and pieces hit me in my face mask before.  One in particular hit hard enough to really jar my head.  Always thought that could have been the killer piece there.


----------



## Andrew_K99

nightowl said:


> I almost always use a faceshield unless I am sanding.   I have had bowl blanks break apart and pieces hit me in my face mask before.  One in particular hit hard enough to really jar my head.  Always thought that could have been the killer piece there.


FYI sanding can be just as bad if not worse with some things.   The heat generated can cause expansion which can lead to blow outs.


----------

